# Kauftip für Mainboard und Prozessor



## TuxLux (2. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir einen HTPC bauen.
Dafür suche ich ein geeignetes Micro ATX Mainboard und Prozessor.
Ich möchte den HTPC im ersten Step als HD-DVD bzw. BlueRay Player einsetzten.
Später soll auch TV Empfang natürlich in HDTV möglich sein!
Dementsprechend sollte die Leistung des Mainboards bzw. des Prozessors ausgelegt sein.

Welches Mainboard und welchen Prozessor könnt Ihr empfehlen?

Ich hätte gern einen HDMI (1920x1080) bzw. DVI-Anschluss sowie Firewire, USB, Sound ect. on Board.

Das System soll später mal Wassergekühlt laufen (wegen Lüftergeräusche)
Auf dem HTPC soll mit Linux MythTV laufen!

Könnt Ihr mir bitte eure Erfahrungen bzgl. einer passenden Hardware mitteilen?!


Vielen Dank
TuxLux


----------



## l0c4lh05t (3. Januar 2008)

Hi,
An Mainboards käme das _Asus P5E-VM HDMI_ deinen Wünschen am nähsten. Doch darauf ist kein DVI-Anschluss, sondern "nur" ein HDMI (und ein VGA) Anschluss.
Dann müsstest du dir evtl. noch eine preiswerte Grafikkarte mit DVI-Anschluss zulegen, z.B. die _Asus EN8600GT Silent_ (leise ).
Dabei müsstest du wieder auf zwei Dinge achten:
+ Leistungsfähiges Netzteil
+ Maße
An CPUs kann ich dir die _Intel Core2Duo E6750_ empfehlen, ggf. auch den großen Bruder, E6850.
Der E6750 hat sogar mehr Übertaktungspotenzial.

Offtopic: Egal was für ein Gehäuse du hast/dir kaufen wirst, geh davon aus, dass die Lüfter eher low als high end sind. Ich glaube das tust du auch, denn du sprichst von WaKü.
Am Besten wärst du mit zwei (je nach dem wie groß das Gehäuse ist) _Noiseblocker NB-UltraSilentFan S2_ dran (IMHO).
Und leg dir einen _Noiseblocker NB-CoolScraper 3 WB_ (Maße beachten!) zu, der soll zwar unter Volllast die CPU nicht so gut kühlen wie der Asus Silent Knight II, aber dafür ist er extrem leise!
Sch*** auf die WaKü.
(I <3 Leise PCs)

EDIT: Wie willst du eigentlich "später" HDTV empfangen? Egal, ein PCI Anschluss ist ja onboard. Die _Hauppauge WinTV HVR-4000_ PCI-Karte, zum Beispiel, die hat DVB-T (Überallfernsehen) und DVB-S1+2 (Sat) Receiver und unterstützt HDTV :]


----------

